# bye bye beau beau xx



## hailiejade (Jun 18, 2009)

well today only 16 months after losing my beloved tyler my lil beau beau has passed away , the poor lil guy was only 17 months old and i dont feel i had enough time to get to know him properley , he was a lovely mischevious , loving , energetic character and has gone way too soon , there were no signs there was anything wrong with him , this morning he seemed fine although he had not eaten much but he generally prefers hay to pellets so i didnt think anything of it , im also convinced he did not have the lump in his tummy he had this evening as had i noticed it we would have been straight to the vets , i hope my ty ty is looking after him in the spirit world and i hope he enjoyed his short time with me , im so sorry i was unable to help him , also dreading having to explain to my 2 yr old where beau beau is tomorrow as he loved him dearly , thinking back now i did think it strange he didnt eat his carrot or apple a coupla days ago , well post mortem is being done tom so will find out for sure hopefully.

goodbye lil bunny , thanks for sharing your life with me and helping me relax when im stressing out , love you and miss you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 18, 2009)

we are sorry for your losses of Tyler and Beau. Don't beat yourself up. Bunnies are so darn good at hiding problems it's sometimes frustrating. The main thing is that they were loved and were given a good home--there are so many that don't ever get that. Binky free little fur babies.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeh don't beat yourself up....

Bunnies are hard !!!!
Binky free little guy ..little Beau


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss 

Rip little one


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about you loss of Beau  Losing bunnies is soooo hard...


----------



## anneq (Jun 19, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> we are sorry for your losses of Tyler and Beau. Don't beat yourself up. Bunnies are so darn good at hiding problems it's sometimes frustrating. The main thing is that they were loved and were given a good home--there are so many that don't ever get that. Binky free little fur babies.


So true.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 19, 2009)

So sorry for you loss! ray:

Binky-free at the Bridge, Beau:rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sorry Beau Beau is gone. I hope he's found my 2 special Bunny's who have just recently passed as well.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I read in your Infirmary thread about him. He was so special to you, and he sounds like a wonderful bunny. I'm sorry you lost him too soon. Rabbits can be so fragile sometimes. Binky free, Beau Beau,


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hailiejade (Jun 20, 2009)

my gorgeous beau beau xxx


----------



## hailiejade (Jun 20, 2009)

My son did the sweetest thing today , despite me telling him beau is now gone , he didnt believe me and was convinced he was in daddys car in the carrier , well today he went in the car and saw that beau was not in the car or the carrier , he had been given a balloon at a holy communion party we went to and when we got home despite him being 2 yrs old he said he wanted to go in the garden and put the balloon in the sky for beau beau , boon sky beau beau were his exact words , so we wrote to beau beau , goodbye , love you cheeky bunny from ben ben on the balloon and let it go in the garden as he waved bye and said bye bye beau beau boon , bless him , beau would have been so happy that he had so much love for him , am really going to miss him


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 22, 2009)

That's so sweet. Beau Beau looks just like my Muffin.


----------

